# RCI Spain suggestions sought



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 20, 2008)

We are planning on a trip to Spain in May '09.  Looking for a resort that has 2 bedroom units and an excursion desk.  If any tugger has feedback on the following resorts I would be grateful:

#1979 Los Amigos Beach Club Playamaira
#4803 Hertiage Resorts Club Playa Real
#1409 Club LaCosta del Sol
#2953   "       "     Marina Dorada
#1513 Crown Resorts at Marina del Sol

I would appreciate any other recommendations for trading with RCI and DAE.

Thanks.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 20, 2008)

*CLub LaCosta*

We stayed at the club LaCosta and not only was it a gorgeous resort with a view of the Med, but they had excursions and activities everyday.  The last time I looked it had a rating of 9 in the resort review section.


----------



## Lou (Mar 20, 2008)

A second recommendation for Club la Costa at Marina del Sol.  We stayed there quite a few years ago and loved it.  Very beautiful location. We also took several of the excursions they offered ...a day trip to Morocco and one to Ronda and the hanging white villages.  Both trips were very interesting.


----------



## Wombat (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for this thread. We were also considering Club La Costa for a future trip. Is it easy to get around from there using public transport, as we do not intend to rent a car?


----------



## Jimster (Mar 21, 2008)

*CLub LaCosta*

In answer to your question about ease of travel without a car, the answer is no.  Now, the excursions will take you everywhere-Alahambra, Gibraltar, Tangiers, etc.  But getting to and from the airport is difficult.  The train stops at the Malaga airport and will take you into Malaga, but I don't think there is any transport to the resort which is technically in F..... (It's a long name and difficult to pronouce but begins in F).  My advice is to email the resort and ask about transportation to and from.  There may be something more that I don't know about.  Having said that, I did rent a car (for the 2 of us) a Ford Ka (a very small car with virtually no trunk) from Carjet (all inclusive) for about $100 a week.  It was all we needed and it solved the problem.

BTW Since I see you own at Fitzpatrick Castle, I would tell you everything is fine there.  I just got back this week.  The weather was a bit brisk but otherwise fine.  I consider this a resort with very good transportation connections.  We took bus 59 to the Dart most days.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 21, 2008)

*Rethinking*

We are going to be using our Fitzpatrick week in '09 which begins 5/9.  I had thought to tack on Spain and Portugal but with the LCC weight restrictions I now wonder if we best save those countries for another time, since the clothing needs are so different, and consider the Benelux or Scandanavian countries- just had a hit for a 3 bedroom Silver Crown for one of those areas.

With the dollar so weak, I am reluctant to return to the UK, although that would be a logical choice.

Thanks for the feedback thus far and for the good word on FC, Jimster!


----------



## Jimster (Mar 21, 2008)

*Aer Lingus*

Here is something you might throw into the mix.  If you fly to FC on AerLingus which, of course, is the national airline of Ireland, and if you can use AerLingus as your LCC to Spain or whatever, then under their terms and conditions if the second flight is within 14 days of the first then they will give you (free of charge) the same weight allotment as your transatlantic flight.  So, for example, fly to Dublin or Shannon with 70 pounds of luggage, stay a week, fly to Spain on AerLingus within 14 days, and you get a 70 pound allotment just as you did for your transatlantic flight.  That's exactly what I did when I flew to Dublin.  I purchased an AerLingus flight to go to Edinburgh.  From Edinburg I completed my open jaw- to London and then on to the USA.  I have the reference to the AerLingus terms and conditions if you want it.  I will say it was very expensive in Europe.  At FC the breakfast is a buffet for 19 e.  For two people that's about $60 for breakfast.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 21, 2008)

That is good to know.  I threw out my idea of staying in similar climate following FC to DH but he wasn't thrilled so I think we will stick with Spain & Portugal.

BTW, we were in Crystal Lake on 3/2 eating at the Walker pancake house around noon!


----------



## Jimster (Mar 21, 2008)

*Pancakes*

Their Apple Pancakes (ala mode if you can handle the calories) is to die for.   If you can't I guess they are to die from.  LOL   It's one of my favorite eateries in CL.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 21, 2008)

You don't just need a car to explore from Marina del Sol, you almost need one to get around the resort, it's absolutely huge and build on the side of a steep hill.


----------



## jetguy (Mar 23, 2008)

It's not on your list but we exchanged into Macdonald's Leila Playa Resort #1518 and definitely would recommend it.  All units face the ocean and are very nice.  We booked only one excursion, to Alahambra, and it was fine, although time consuming stopping at other hotels for pickups along the way.  We always rent a car and wouldn't consider trying to see Spain without one.  Read the reviews on this resort.  Spain was great!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 23, 2008)

*MacDonald Resorts*

are definitely under consideration for me and are well-reviewed by Tuggers and on the RCI reviews.  

I missed out earlier in the year for a 3BR at Leiya Playa and am hoping to find another come up.  The resorts I'm inquiring about are 4*'s or more, or unreviewed on RCI or not recently or ever reviewed here and I don't want to commit to a resort without knowing what those who have stayed there have to say about it.

Thanks...


----------



## Wombat (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Looks like a car is needed to fully explore the area, but which resorts in the Malaga / Costa del Sol area do you think are best suited for someone without a car?


----------



## Jimster (Mar 24, 2008)

*Malaga*

I won't say none, but I will say I don't know of any.  Many of the better resorts are strung out along the Med and there isn't public transportation to them.


----------

